# EU Meeresangeln Ostsee: Dänische Regierung handelt und beruft Konferenz ein



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2017)

Redaktionell







*EU Meeresangeln Ostsee: 
Dänische Regierung handelt und beruft Konferenz ein
DAFV, EAA und Sportfischerverbände schlafen weiter​*
*Immer mehr erfahren Angler und Angeltourismus Einschränkungen und Verbote durch die EU. Baglimits, Angelverbote, Schutzgebiete. Die Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei unternahmen bis dato ausser einigen Schreiben und Funktionärskaffeetrinken nichts Konkretes. Die dänische Regierung handelt nun und setzt über BALTFISH und BSAC Freizeitangeln auf die Tagesordnung eine Konferenz*

Lange genug ist nichts passiert ausser Einschränkungen für Angler und damit auch Gefährdung des Angeltourismus seitens der EU und ihrer Mitgliedsländer.

Obwohl der Angeltourismus deutlich wirtschaftsstärker und wichtiger gerade für strukturschwache Regionen als die Fischerei ist, kümmerte sich die EU in erster Linie um die Fischerei und deren Bestand.

So wie der errechnete Verzicht der Angler beim Westdorsch in der Ostsee der EU-Industriefischerei mit fast dem Faktor 3 wieder oben auf die Quote drauf geschlagen wurde.
Baglimit und Fischereiquote Dorsch - Neue Zahlen für 2018 stehen an

Dazu kommen dann rein deutsche "Probleme" mit Angelverboten ohne jede rationale oder wissenschaftlich nachvollziehbare Begründung wie im Fehmarnbelt.
Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Anglern!

Auch hier zeigte und zeigt die dänische Regierung mehr Weitblick, die nicht nur ihre Fischerei stützt, sondern auch explizit den Angeltourismus will, stützt und auch finanziell fördert.
Angeltourismus - Millionen an den Haken: Fünen Küsten- und Fischereizentrum

Leider haben hier ja die Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei komplett versagt, ob es DAFV, seine Mitgliedsverbände an der Küste oder die europäische EAA war - es gab keinerlei gezielte Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, beim Aal unterstützt die EAA ausdrücklich sogar Angelverbote:
Aalfangverbot für Angler - EAA dafür, DAFV dagegen 

Nun kommt die dänische Regierung und informiert über ihr Umwelt/Landwirtschaftsministerium (Ministry of Environment and Food) über eine Sitzung zum Thema Freizeitangeln im Meer, die über  BALTFISH und BSAC organisiert wird.

Hier die deutsche Übersetzung der Einladung/Ankündigung, aus gut unterrichteten Kreisen:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> Wir können Ihnen mitteilen, dass BALTFISH und der BSAC am 29. Januar 2018 in Kopenhagen einen gemeinsamen Workshop zur Freizeitfischerei veranstalten werden. Wir sind dabei, den Workshop detaillierter zu planen. Wir erwarten Präsentationen von Wissenschaftlern und anderen relevanten Parteien in Verbindung mit Diskussionen zu Schlüsselthemen. Die Tagesordnung und der Veranstaltungsort für den Workshop werden Anfang Januar veröffentlicht.



Eigentlich wäre genau das Aufgabe der Verbände gewesen. 

Niemand weiss, was rauskommt, wenn Regierungen so etwas veranstalten. Zumal die ja laut Ankündigung auch "Wissenschaft" einladen. Ich befürchte, das werden die üblichen Verdächtigen sein, unter denen Angler und das Angeln bisher schon gelitten haben.

Der Vorteil ist dabei aber, dass die dänische Regierung im Gegensatz zu den Verbänden der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei schon mehrfach ihre Anglerfreundlichkeit und ihr Engagement für Angler und Angeltourismus unter Beweis gestellt hat.

Warten wir dann also ab, bis Anfang Januar die Tagesordnung veröffentlicht wird, und hoffen wir auf die Unterstützung de dänischen Regierung für Angler und Angeltourismus. Auf meiner Tagesordnung würde unter anderem Folgendes stehen:

Kein Rückwurfverbot für Angler
Baglimit streichen ab 2019
Keine „Quote“ für Angler, Entnahme als Teil der natürlichen Sterblichkeit im Bestandsmodell berücksichtigen
Angeln in Natura 2000-Gebieten  
etc.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU Meeresangeln Ostsee: Dänische Regierung handelt und beruft Konferenz ein*

Leider bezweifle ich, dass meine  Punkte da kommen...

Und ich glaube auch nicht, dass die Verbände so helle sind, diese Punkte einzubringen. Die begreifen bis heute ja nicht, was da droht. 

Und leider konnte ich nichts rausbringen, in welche Richtung die Dänen da gehen wollen mit welcher Intention.

Man kann auch da nur hoffen, dass die ihren bisherigen, eher anglerfreundlichen Weg beibehalten..

Misstrauisch macht mich diese "Wissenschafts"geschichte...


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU Meeresangeln Ostsee: Dänische Regierung handelt und beruft Konferenz ein*

ja, aber ist die Hoffnung berechtigt..


----------



## mefofänger (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU Meeresangeln Ostsee: Dänische Regierung handelt und beruft Konferenz ein*

wen die das durch kriegen sollte man woll, langsam über eine auswanderung nach denken. denn unsere politiker und andere verbandtiten kümmern sich ja nur noch um ihre belange!!! mfg


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU Meeresangeln Ostsee: Dänische Regierung handelt und beruft Konferenz ein*

Matze (http://www.mommark-charterboot.dk/)  hats ja schon gemacht mit auswandern und ist voll des Lobes über die Unterstützung der dänischen Regierung für Angeltourismus.

Da wird man so nachdenklich wie neidisch....


----------



## mefofänger (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU Meeresangeln Ostsee: Dänische Regierung handelt und beruft Konferenz ein*

ja da wird man nachdenklich|kopfkrat;+|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU Meeresangeln Ostsee: Dänische Regierung handelt und beruft Konferenz ein*

woll...


----------



## seekatzehorst (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU Meeresangeln Ostsee: Dänische Regierung handelt und beruft Konferenz ein*

Das Datum passt aber!
Unsere kleine Demo ist am 13.1.18.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU Meeresangeln Ostsee: Dänische Regierung handelt und beruft Konferenz ein*

#6#6#6#6


----------



## uwe Leu (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU Meeresangeln Ostsee: Dänische Regierung handelt und beruft Konferenz ein*

Hallo wie und wo habt Ihr Demo geplant?
Ich bin schon lange der Meinung für einen Aufmarsch.
Ich habe Mails nach Görslow zu Landesverein gesendet, keine Antwort, als ich den Vorschlag einer Demo vor dem Schweriner Schloss zum Landwirtschaftsministerium vorgeschlagen habe kam eine Mail das der Landesverein sehr viel unternimmt.............
Die sind dem Herr Backhaus so ausgeliefert und hörig und der verarscht die Angler, den seine Parteigenossin ist Frau Henrix.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU Meeresangeln Ostsee: Dänische Regierung handelt und beruft Konferenz ein*



uwe Leu schrieb:


> Frau Henrix.


Hendricks


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU Meeresangeln Ostsee: Dänische Regierung handelt und beruft Konferenz ein*

Hoffnung zerstoben- übliche Anglerfeinde versammeln sich inkl. Thünen und Konsorten:
http://www.bsac.dk/getattachment/Me...RAFTAGENDAWorkshopRecfFsh.pdf.aspx?lang=en-GB


----------



## angler1996 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU Meeresangeln Ostsee: Dänische Regierung handelt und beruft Konferenz ein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hoffnung zerstoben- übliche Anglerfeinde versammeln sich inkl. Thünen und Konsorten:
> http://www.bsac.dk/getattachment/Me...RAFTAGENDAWorkshopRecfFsh.pdf.aspx?lang=en-GB




 da ist Thünen vermutlich noch harmlos,

 Teil 3 die Coalition Clean baltic
 MItglieder:
https://www.bing.com/search?q=Coalition+Clean+Baltic&form=IE9TR&src=IE9TR&pc=EUPP_MAFSJS


 Teil 2 
 German Angling Association
 da findet man das:
http://www.bsac.dk/BSAC-Members/General-Assembly/Stefan-Spahn,German-Angling-Association

 wer issn das ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU Meeresangeln Ostsee: Dänische Regierung handelt und beruft Konferenz ein*

DAFV Euro-Jockel


----------

